# LaMancha Twin Doelings!!!!!!



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

My favorite doe has finally kidded. A first freshener yearling had twin doelings!!!!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats!! You certainly can't ask for much better than that!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Kami has always been my favorite doe. Mom told me not to get my hopes up. I told her she had no faith in what my goat would do for animal crackers.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations! They're so sweet!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome  What cool coloring


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like both are Chamoisee with two white dots right over their withers and white facial stripes.

We also got over a quart of colostrum to put in the freezer after the babies had nursed and we had pulled the rest of what the babies needed out into a smaller bottle. 

I walked out into the barn, saw the babies and screamed. I couldn't form words I was so excited. Then I saw they were both doelings and thought I was going to cry tears of joy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you just raised the stock in animal crackers  congrats they are very pretty girls.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on the cute little girls! Ahhh the power of animal crackers, never under estimate the power of animal crackers :laugh:


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

They are beautiful!! Congrats.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

SugarBush Farms said:


> Kami has always been my favorite doe. Mom told me not to get my hopes up. I told her she had no faith in what my goat would do for animal crackers.


So THAT'S the trick, huh? My favorite doe, also a Lamancha, is due soon. I guess I'll start free feeding animal crackers, maybe I'll get twin doelings too! Lol! And congrats! They're beautiful!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous , congrats  
I pray that I have your good luck with my doe 
Two doelings , that's just awesome !


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

The secret to doe kids is animal crackers?! *Runs to Walmart*.  Congrats.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

We're go I to try animal crackers on the next yearling we're breeding. See if it's just Kami or if it actually works.

Anyway apparently being adorable is really tiring


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

YAH ! Congrats !


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

They're adorable, I hope my big ol' mancha domino has doelings. *drives two walmart for a cart of animal crackers*


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats! They're adorable! If animal crackers make twins.... what magical food makes triplets?


----------

